# Fixing the chaaa sound



## benny2.0 (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi, I’m new to this hobby and my first by was the Bachmann 4-6-0. So I get it all set up and the first thing I hear is the sound doesn’t sound right. I look at the timing and find out that only one cylinder is timed with the train’s movement. WTF I say to my self. So within 5 minutes of having it home I have it on the bench and ripped apart. 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NNnXQFOwb8c


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep, 2 bits of aluminum or brass strip glued to the drum (or inset, like you did) with CA to make 4 chuffs/revolution instead of two... The Bug Mauler has been that way since the first ones.... It MIGHT cost them a whole 15c per locomotive to fix it... 

But that still leaves the crappy factory white noise 'chuffs'... You can get better sound systems starting at about $60 used. Or do what I do... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DK-lBi5r6Jk

BTW, Welcome Aboard! You don't have to be crazy to hang out here.... we'll train you  


And nice C! Backchannel me if you want to talk old rusty junque. We have some too.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Strangely, many modelers think 2 chuffs per rev sounds better than 4. Perhaps at lionell speeds, but I like to run slow. Of course, if I do crank Mr. Mallet up to 80 scale MPH, the phoenix board doesn't keep up and misses chuffs. Maybe the problem is manufacturers think modelers prefer 2 over 4.

A $2,000 steam loco at the Botanic with very fancy sound system makes 2 chuffs per rev.


----------



## benny2.0 (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes at high speed it dose sound like







. Its just a blerrrr of ch*****.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

There's some upcoming software in some sound systems to handle this, QSI is working on making the chuff length change. Zimo decoders can have different chuffs at different speeds. 

The problem is not the speed, but the fact that the "nice" chuff sound at slow speeds is too "long"in duration at higher speeds... you need a way to shorten the duration, and no one does this out of the box... yet. 

By the way, George Schreyer has some nice tips on improving Bachmann sound on his web site. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

I have to be honest and say i run 2 to 3 cuffs per rev as i usually run at a fast speed just sounds better.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

I have yet to find the perfect chuff rate and am always looking and listening for what sounds best. If this link works, here's a YouTube video I have watched about a dozen times, studying how the chuff varies with engine speed and/or how hard the lcomotive is working. And I especially like the sound of that whistle.

Enjoy (I hope) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86U0...re=related

BTW, great job Benny. Sounds great for a cheap fix.


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually Greg, Phoenix does have exactly this feature. It is called chuff compression and is fully adjustable for a number of parameters such as amount of compression, when it starts, how fast it ramps, etc. Works very well, and allows 4 chuffs to be heard distinctly under any condition or speed when adjusted with careor thought. They also now have a new feature on the latest loads that allow the chuff rhythm to be adjusted , sort of like placing an accent on one syllable of the entire chuff word. This also can be set any way you want, accent on chuff 1, 4 or any other combo. 
Since in the real world, steam locos were very rarely "square", this again adds another dimension of realism. 
Comments have also been made here about the variance of the chuff under load. Phoenix does do this , it is called drifting, and has been a feature for many years. With DCC control, you can engage it at any time, just as the real engineer would yank the J bar back when going down hill. 

jonathan/EMW


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, mine has a beautiful character to the rythm, and at any resonable speeds, you hear 4 distinct chuffs. At excessive speed, it sometimes stopps chuffing for a second or so. I put 2 magnets on the pilot axel.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jonathan, has the chuff compression been in the software for a long time? I have walked a few people through programming a Phoenix remotely, but have not seen the menu item to change it... can you tell me when it was added? 


Regards, Greg


----------



## K27_463 (Jan 2, 2008)

Chuff compression has been a feature for as long as the 2k2 was out, around 8 years or so now. They usually have the default settings on the files set to around midpoint. If a user is using only 2 magnets, and does not adjust the compression, they may not have it kick in at all. it is also hard to hear in some cases as it does not engage suddenly, but is speed related. 
The rhythm emphasis parameters are new, mostly with the r5 release i believe. 

jonathan/EMW


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So chuff compression is not "settable"? OK, then it makes sense that there is no reference in the program. 

Also, I would say that about 90% of the people I talk to use only 2 magnets, and usually on the tender, so it also makes sense that I have never had anyone talk about hearing it. 

Live and learn. 

Thanks Jonathan! 

Greg


----------

